# Busted



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I got a 96 max and i wanted to install a new system but does anybody know what the biggest speakers i can get are without busting my windows?


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Dont go higher than Road Thunder 8's. If you put more than 500w to 2 of these subs you will not only blow out your windows but the turbo's will not spool.

:dumbass:


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Do you mean regular speakers or subs?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wow


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

:wtf: are u serious dude? u would have to fill ur whole car with subs and atleast 10000 watts RMS to blow any windows. 
but if ur asking this question i doubt ur going to be doin anything like that...... don't worry about it dude. unless ur in SPL competition u ain't got shiot to worry about.... 

 holy jeebus *shakes head* 



Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> Dont go higher than Road Thunder 8's. If you put more than 500w to 2 of these subs you will not only blow out your windows but the turbo's will not spool.
> 
> :dumbass:


ROFLMFAO that's a good one


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

you need a couple of good 12's. if you don't want to spend alot of money, look at some kicker comp vr12's in a nice slot ported box, with about 1000 watts, i sell a kicker sub and kenwood amp setup every day for like 700.00 every day. i have never had any problem or complaints from any of my customer. i did this setup in a '02 lincoln ls, and it was pretty frickin' loud. pm me if you have any questons.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I had a friend that had about 2000W going to his subs, when he cranked the music, the roof and rear window vibrated back and forth at least +/-3" from their original spot. He never broke any windows. 

Seriously, no offense, but by the question you're asking, I assume you don't know much about car audio. In this case, I doubt you have enough experience to even build a system powerful enough to break the windows. It prolly takes around 150(+) DB to break your windows, most people that compete in audio competitions can jus barely reach this amount, so I wouldn't really worry about this.

Seriously, how loud would you really want to go? If you're not competing, there's no point in building a system that even comes close to breaking your windows. Do you wanna be one of those idiots with the stupid loud system rattling the licence plate like you have no idea what you're doing?

BTW, does your Max have the BOSE system in it? My 96 GLE has that and it requires you to replace EVERYTHING to upgrade. If you want subs, you need a HU with RCA outs, if you replace the HU, the mids and tweets won't be useable b/c they only work with the BOSE HU. I think you know where I'm going.

If you want some suggestions, I suggest you run about 75-85W RMS to each mid and 300-500W to each sub. JL subs, MTX, Eclipse, and Xtant are good recommendations.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> It prolly takes around 150(+) DB to break your windows, most people that compete in audio competitions can jus barely reach this amount, so I wouldn't really worry about this.



it takes way more than that, there are many people with a single ported 15 hitting 150's and they aren't even close to breaking the windows. I'd say closer to 160, and then you're getting into some serious competition setups


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

^^^^yup wut he said

I know a couple ppl that have hit 150's and have never busted any windows...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

What would be the point in it anyway? You just want to hear "BOOM BOOM BOOM" over your music? IMO going for a full-out SPL setup is a complete waste


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> What would be the point in it anyway? You just want to hear "BOOM BOOM BOOM" over your music? IMO going for a full-out SPL setup is a complete waste


the point is for competition. nobody is gonna drive around daily hittin 150db's!!! They would be deaf within a day!!! You just bump it casually, maybe even have the ability to turn some of the amps on or off depending on if your daily driving or competing. there's several ways of going about it.
but also most of the ppl that do put that much into the subs, also put quite a bit of time, money, and effort into the mids and highs too balance it out. but for SPL competition it's pointless.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AZ02SpecV said:


> the point is for competition. nobody is gonna drive around daily hittin 150db's!!! They would be deaf within a day!!! You just bump it casually, maybe even have the ability to turn some of the amps on or off depending on if your daily driving or competing. there's several ways of going about it.
> but also most of the ppl that do put that much into the subs, also put quite a bit of time, money, and effort into the mids and highs too balance it out. but for SPL competition it's pointless.


I agree. You only need that much power for competition, therefore, there would be no possible way to break ur windows outside of competition. By the original question asked, I doubt the guy competes.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

AZ02SpecV said:


> the point is for competition. nobody is gonna drive around daily hittin 150db's!!! They would be deaf within a day!!! You just bump it casually, maybe even have the ability to turn some of the amps on or off depending on if your daily driving or competing. there's several ways of going about it.
> but also most of the ppl that do put that much into the subs, also put quite a bit of time, money, and effort into the mids and highs too balance it out. but for SPL competition it's pointless.


But that would be so sweet... 150db daily.. mm yeah.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ny98max said:


> But that would be so sweet... 150db daily.. mm yeah.


too bad u wouldn't be able to hear it


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> too bad u wouldn't be able to hear it


Yeah :-(


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there are a ton of people who have 150+ daily setups
just about anyone with a ported 15" A, xxx, brahma, etc on 1000+rms is hitting 150's and there are thousands of them.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> there are a ton of people who have 150+ daily setups
> just about anyone with a ported 15" A, xxx, brahma, etc on 1000+rms is hitting 150's and there are thousands of them.


eh, i guess that's true but prolly not too many of them are bumping it full tilt all the time. also it depends on the size of the car how loud it would really be for the same set up. Say u have one 15"XXX on a JBL 1200 in a civic, that's gonna be a hell of a lot louder than if it was in a Suburban or something.


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

150 db's ....man....where is the rocket launch!


----------

